# the monster ski sundown report will go here



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2009)

3-9-09

ski sundown

spring snow, warm nice and sunny


report:
oh man  it was awsome today much more in a little


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

i'll add more thoughts later when i have time but basically it was one huge invasion of bumpers today.

slopes drilled an iron cross 360.  180, greg, powhunter, slopes, mrmagic, tim, randi, johhnypoach.... so many sick bumpers today.

quick props to greg today, you were so on it man.  didnt even look like the same skier.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2009)

i got there at noon saw o3jess in the  lot took one run down gunnie  then meet up with jeff who was skiing really really well in the bumps major props to him around  12 30  1245 everyone else came and i mean everyone it was awsome,  pat only had like two hours but he was rippping  it he got his two hours worth greg with with dew rag  was flashing gang sign's every time the camera came out  now i am at work sucks oh well nice skiing with everyone today


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2009)

Another great spring day out there. Seemed everyone stepped it up out there today. Nice to meet a few more new Az'ers.

The bottom half of 2knees last run was picture perfect, gives me something to aim for. Also Greg definitely brought his A-game today.

Look forward to the video tonight when they finally finish up out there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Another great spring day out there. Seemed everyone stepped it up out there today. Nice to meet a few more new Az'ers.
> 
> The bottom half of 2knees last run was picture perfect, gives me something to aim for. Also Greg definitely brought his A-game today.
> 
> Look forward to the video tonight when they finally finish up out there.




thanks jeff.  i never feel like i ski well but i will say i was hauling ass today.  might not have been pretty but it was fun.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 8, 2009)

Awsome day on the hill today. Pat, Greg, and 180 were just killing it out there all day. Greg in particular looked like a different skier, he had is A+ game out there for sure. Just being around so many great bump skiers made me step up my game today as well.

Greg took a ton of footage and should have one hell of a movie for all of us later.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 8, 2009)

*Mogul Party!*

Throw that one in the top days of the year!  great skiers, snow, temps, vibe, music, it was all there.  great to meet a bunch of you.  some serious rippers out there today.  everybody was pushing it and throwing down.  each run just got better and better.  cant wait to check out this video.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> slopes drilled an iron cross 360.  180, greg, powhunter, slopes, mrmagic, tim, randi, johhnypoach.... so many sick bumpers today.



I guess I suck since I didn't even get a mention... 



Great, great awesomely radical day!  The conditions were perfect, the weather was sweet, and the company was superb!  I can't wait to see the video!

It was great to see all the people enjoying the bumps today.  At one point Greg and I were at the bottom chatting with Chris Sullivan and Greg pointed out that there was no one on the groomed section of Gunny, but there was a bunch of people coming down the bumps.

I'm beat, that trail is a total ass kicker!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 8, 2009)

It was really nice to get out and see everybody today. I had fun. Awesome conditions, cool people. Perfect day.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I guess I suck since I didn't even get a mention...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was typing that so fast i knew i left some people out.  i was grilling and didnt want to burn my dinner.

but in all seriousness, you and o3jeff were both looking very good today too.  what a difference some softer snow makes.  everyone was just letting it go today.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like you had guys had a good time, too bad I missed it. By the time I dragged myself away from spring bumps on Outer Limits, my legs were shot. Next time...


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see the video! Sorry I missed out on the big AZ bumps day but after yesterday, I was too tired to drag myself up there. I haven't been sleeping well and that isn't helping. I wouldn't have been able to ski anyway, though it would have been nice to meet some more members. Next time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2009)

back to back awesome days.  i was hurting from yesterday's bumpathon....  toss in a hang over and i was sucking ass today.  i had a few decent runs.  but the main reason i headed up was to take part in the camaraderie.  sundown and today's ensemble cast delivered.  sick bumping going on today.  nice to wrap the day with a :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees, sorry i missed you the last two days.  i was rocking wind pants both days in your honor.  yesterday's were my college lacrosse warm ups.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i was rocking wind pants both days in your honor.  yesterday's were my college lacrosse warm ups.


Well played, sir.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Well played, sir.


I called him on it yesterday.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2009)

Today was awesome!!   Nice ripping with everyone!!!   Im in a lot of pain!!   But its good pain!!!  Nice meeting ya Slopes, and the ripper dude with the ponytail shredding on the Salomon G force 9s!! forgot his name!!  More tomorrow   zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   steveo


----------



## 180 (Mar 8, 2009)

What an amazing 4 hours.  Good to meet more AZ'ers. I can't believe how much everyone has improved over the last 2 years.  

I don't know who to thank for making the whole Sundown thing happen, but thanks.  I know Greg has championed this, so kudos to you.  It's a great vibe on a geat run.  The music really helped me kick it up and hold it together at the bottom. Gunbarell is really quite challenging with those thousand of tiny moguls.  My knees are quite sore right now, but we'll be back again. 

I am glad we have settled the format of the contest, but I wouldn't mind an ironman on another day.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

aiight, now that i've had a chance to get the kids in bed, grab a mild buzz and do my chores, i just wanted to elaborate.

For me, this almost brought back memories.  Not of sundown, but almost dying memories of bump crews gone past.  :lol:  seriously, way back in the day, i skied with a crew of guys.  always looking for bumps.  our springtime right of passage was O.L. at killington.  We basically played chicken as to who would cry uncle and go ski the bumps on wildfire first.  I think we made it till 3:00 many times.  :razz:

Today reminded me of that crew.  I wasnt able to stick around for the whole show, but the talent on display, and the run itself, lended itself to that type of mentality.  I wouldnt even be skiing at sundown if it werent for those bumps.  i cant thank them enough.  and hell, if it werent for meeting people on this board, i wouldnt be skiing much either.  I was down to 5 times in 2003 total.  I kept using my knee surgeries as an excuse.  skiing with psychos like you makes you forget that crap.

I'm gonna wake up and be like, wtf was i thinking posting that......


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

somebody please post pics and video already.. wtf is taking so long!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> somebody please post pics and video already.. wtf is taking so long!



Good question!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Yo. If you're gonna rock the knee flags and slap on a doo-rag, you better bring your A game. :lol: Thanks for the kind words on my skiing. There were more times than not that I felt totally out of control, but I was determined to come into this day full bore. So easy to just let it fly today. Seriously, that was the best Sundown day ever. Period.



2knees said:


> aiight, now that i've had a chance to get the kids in bed, grab a mild buzz and do my chores, i just wanted to elaborate.
> 
> For me, this almost brought back memories.  Not of sundown, but almost dying memories of bump crews gone past.  :lol:  seriously, way back in the day, i skied with a crew of guys.  always looking for bumps.  our springtime right of passage was O.L. at killington.  We basically played chicken as to who would cry uncle and go ski the bumps on wildfire first.  I think we made it till 3:00 many times.  :razz:
> 
> ...



That's some corny ass shit right there....

Ha! Kidding. Really cool post. I was loving the vibe out there today. I told Chris Sullivan at the bottom while he was surveying Gunbarrel that he should be very proud of it. There is nothing like skiing spring bumps with a big group of rippers like that. *Nothing.*

Seriously, today was quite possibly my best of the season. 



gmcunni said:


> somebody please post pics and video already.. wtf is taking so long!



Let me tell you. This is one helluva video. EVERYONE was killing it today. The only AZer I didn't get in there was Grassi. He seemed to be avoiding the camera today. :lol: We needed Gary, mondeo Mike and downhill Jay to make it complete. Don't miss the next one guys!

Vid's compiling and I'll get it uploaded asap. It's a keeper.


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Great to see all the AZ'ers out there today. Quite a collection of talent on the hill. Can't wait for next time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Mikey1 said:


> Great to see all the AZ'ers out there today. Quite a collection of talent on the hill. Can't wait for next time.



Can always count on "bumping" into you, Mike! I apologize now. I left your name out of the credits, but you have a cameo into the vid.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

Just a funny exchange between powhunter and me that I'd thought I'd share:

*Greg:* "Hey Steve-O, is that 'Slow-Pez' up there?"
*powhunter:* "Dude, I think it's pronounced 'Slopes'."
*Greg:* "Oh."
*powhunter:* Ask him - Hey man, are you Mexican?"

:lol:

The ripper with the ponytail and the old school 200cm Sollys was Shannon from the Race Crew. He also was one of the judges for the January comp.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 8, 2009)

Today was a fine day indeed.   Was half a lap off you guys all day and that was okay as I was at least a half step slow with a sore hammy (but with the soft snow managed to have a few fine moments)... finally caught up but it was time to call it a day to grab some more advil and the kids out of ski school..sorry I missed the group fun but it was a good day just to be lapping gunny.. at whatever speed and in whatever condition.  I will say I saw the crew from the chair a few times and people were killing it.....I may take a full week off and see if I can't heal up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

*Video*

Here's the vid. It's 94% uploaded. Not sure how long it will take to process. Enjoy:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm on the edge of seat here......could this be like a "shred like lettuce"?


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm on the edge of seat here......could this be like a "shred like lettuce"?



I don't know about that. But there's some damn fine skiing in there. I'm sure I'll get some flack for the soundtrack, but I like it. A couple pretty rockin' tunes, IMO. Sorry, no Dead.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

BTW brotha 2knees - me and you open up this video. Remember [thread="7300"]who started this shit![/thread]


----------



## ozzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice work fellas.I love little knee banger small bumbs before they get big, deep washboarded and troughy.
Would this pitch be comperable to say lower superstar or organgrinder? 
who's the cat with the green pants? nice extra turns there

Looks like some gnar was found and slayed in CT today.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Nice work fellas.I love little knee banger small bumbs before they get big, deep washboarded and troughy.
> Would this pitch be comperable to say lower superstar or organgrinder?
> who's the cat with the green pants? nice extra turns there
> 
> Looks like some gnar was found and slayed in CT today.



Pitch is like Vertigo at Killington below the headwall. Green pants: 180. Killing it as usual.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 9, 2009)

sick video.  what a day.  time to pass out.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow!  Damn fine skiing is right.  The pirate in knee pads is tearing that s**t up :wink:!

But seriously Greg, you are motoring through there.  2knees as well (are those jeans ?).  I haven't skied with many of you guys, but it looks like people were stepping it up a notch or two.  Well done.  

Is there helmet cam footage somewhere?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 9, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Wow!  Damn fine skiing is right.  The pirate in knee pads is tearing that s**t up :wink:!



nah....the bandana head scarfs makes him look like a gansta.

btw, that was some nice ripping by all. the vid is a keeper for the summer blues.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

jack97 said:


> nah....the bandana head scarfs makes him look like a gansta.



Ha! If I didn't have something on, my semi-bald head would have burned to a crisp! :lol:


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

sick rippin' dudes.  any good snowboarders hittin' those?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! If I didn't have something on, my semi-bald head would have burned to a crisp! :lol:



I like pat's reverse baseball cap look..... the guy is a trend setter. I've been searching ebay for the pin stripe ski pants


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 9, 2009)

PAT YOU JERK! I said NO film. I'm gonna tag you back for that!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

danny p said:


> sick rippin' dudes.  any good snowboarders hittin' those?



Yes, I witnessed some good snowboarders ripping through there.


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes, I witnessed some good snowboarders ripping through there.



sweet!  I might try to make it over one of these days....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

jack97 said:


> I like pat's reverse baseball cap look..... the guy is a trend setter. I've been searching ebay for the pin stripe ski pants



i'm a mess, i know it.  i was actually searching through my closet yesterday looking for ANYTHING that might be semi-in style.  all i found was that baggy ass golf jacket.  i might as well show up in pajamas next time.....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

Great job on the video Greg!  Thanks for leaving my lame spread attempt in there so I could see just how crappy it was.   The ending credit scene worked out really well.  Everyone was killing it yesterday, such good times.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome, too bad I can't get there this year.

Brian, what's with the pants tucked into your boots? The 60's called and they want their style back. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Brian, what's with the pants tucked into your boots? The 60's called and they want their style back. ;-)



:lol: They're not tucked in.  They're just regular pants, and as such weren't big enough to fit over my boots, so I just left them scrunched up above the boot.  I didn't realize how stupid it looked until I saw the video...   I would have been better off going the shorts route, which I considered.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

180 said:


> I don't know who to thank for making the whole Sundown thing happen, but thanks.  I know Greg has championed this, so kudos to you.  It's a great vibe on a geat run.  The music really helped me kick it up and hold it together at the bottom. Gunbarell is really quite challenging with those thousand of tiny moguls.  My knees are quite sore right now, but we'll be back again.



We all had a hand in this. Some of us are just a little more insane about it than others. :lol: Sundown has had bumps on all but one day this season. They get it and I really hope this approach proves successful for them. We are extremely fortunate. As a matter of fact if you had fun on Gunny this weekend, it might not be a bad idea to shoot them an Email - customerservice@skisundown.com - telling them so. A little positive reinforcement can't hurt.

Great day yesterday. Started with bluebird skies and temps in the 50's. Clouded up halfway through the session which is not exactly a bad thing as it kept it a little cooler and helped to reduce some of the melting. Pulled in around 12:30 to see Brian and Pat in the lot. Booted up outside (gotta love that!) and got started. Great crew. Everyone brought it yesterday. Slammed top to bottom bumps from 12:45 - 5:15 with one 20 minute break. Given that it was a 6 or 7 chair wait tops, that's a lot of bumps. Still smiling and I feel like I've been beat up today.....in a good way. Really enjoyed skiing with the race crew that I worked with this season who mixed in with the AZ group well. Shannon rips! Bart's wife and kids were rippin' and everybody was rooting each other on. Just awesome.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

they should hold one of those jelly bean in a jar contests with gunny. 

guess the number of bumps on the trail and win a bag of snickers or something.

its actually funny to look at.  hell, its funny to ski it.  that rocket line all the way down the left side was just comical.  i've never skied bumps so fast in my life.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's the vid. It's 94% uploaded. Not sure how long it will take to process. Enjoy:



BTW, this video is dedicated to highpeaksdrifter. Not sure if we got every turn in there Skippy, but that one's for you.







:lol: :razz:


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice vid, nice skiing! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, it turns out I did make the video doing what I do best...  drinking a beer.  Great vid Greg. 

Could have borrowed the title "Fist Full of Moguls" for this one.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

great video, everyone was skiing well and looks like you guys had a blast.   Not to sound like an AZ brown noser but i have to say, Greg, you are not the same skier you were in Jan.  That girl kicking your ass must have lit a fire inside you, you've moved up to the next level in a big way.


----------



## 180 (Mar 9, 2009)

Today started off bad, first I forgot to change the clock in the bedroom only to realize I was an hour behind.  Got an 8 am train, clients calling, servers down come out of GCT and it's raining hard. No hat, no umbrella.  Finally get to office and watch the video.   All is good now.

Can't wait to get back!

Thanks for making a great video.


----------



## thorski (Mar 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm a mess, i know it.  i was actually searching through my closet yesterday looking for ANYTHING that might be semi-in style.  all i found was that baggy ass golf jacket.  i might as well show up in pajamas next time.....



Now is the best time to get new ski clothes.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> great video, everyone was skiing well and looks like you guys had a blast.   Not to sound like an AZ brown noser but i have to say, Greg, you are not the same skier you were in Jan.  That girl kicking your ass must have lit a fire inside you, you've moved up to the next level in a big way.



Thanks for the kind words, but I really don't know why everyone seemed so impressed. Most of the time I was straight lining it backseat just praying I could make it to the bottom before exploding. :lol: Yesterday was a perfect day to just let them run. Had so much fun.



180 said:


> Thanks for making a great video.



Thanks for starring in it.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm a mess, i know it.  i was actually searching through my closet yesterday looking for ANYTHING that might be semi-in style.  all i found was that baggy ass golf jacket.  i might as well show up in pajamas next time.....





thorski said:


> Now is the best time to get new ski clothes.



nah... don't get into color coordination. I judge a hardcore skier by how much he/she doesn't match or how much every day clothes they can wear during spring conditions, only exception is blue jeans.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but I really don't know why everyone seemed so impressed. Most of the time I was straight lining it backseat just praying I could make it to the bottom before exploding. :lol: Yesterday was a perfect day to just let them run. Had so much fun.



Well you were doing a good job of making it look like you knew what you were doing.


----------



## 180 (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, but I really don't know why everyone seemed so impressed. Most of the time I was straight lining it backseat just praying I could make it to the bottom before exploding. :lol: Yesterday was a perfect day to just let them run. Had so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for starring in it.




See how your clothes change everything.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> great video, everyone was skiing well and looks like you guys had a blast. Not to sound like an AZ brown noser but i have to say, Greg, you are not the same skier you were in Jan. That girl kicking your ass must have lit a fire inside you, you've moved up to the next level in a big way.


I think it's the different bumps. Along with being tiny and crazy tight, the lines are really direct. On Temptor, you follow the troughs and it's a very curvy path, really keeps speed down. Gunbarrel, it's just tough work to follow the troughs, which has brought most people's speed up as they take a more direct line. Something I've noticed with Brian as well. A&E and keeping your weight forward is harder, but people are skiing closer to the edge with the lines as they are right now. Last Monday was the first time I saw Greg fall that I can remember, and that's a good thing. If you never fall or jump out of the line you're not pushing yourself.


----------



## thorski (Mar 9, 2009)

jack97 said:


> nah... don't get into color coordination. I judge a hardcore skier by how much he/she doesn't match or how much every day clothes they can wear during spring conditions, only exception is blue jeans.



Doesn't matter if you are a hardcore skier during spring time. You can judge me as a skier all you want by what i wear. The only opinion that matters is my own and my crew. My pants are loud as hell so my friends can always find me on a hill like killington. The best part is i bought them last spring at less then half the cost.  Spring time is the most economical time to purchase stuff.  Seriously do you want to be that guy in the red and black jacket next year?


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

Closing at 1 pm today. Will reopen tomorrow. Some major patchwork presumably.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Doesn't matter if you are a hardcore skier during spring time. You can judge me as a skier all you want by what i wear. The only opinion that matters is my own and my crew. My pants are loud as hell so my friends can always find me on a hill like killington. The best part is i bought them last spring at less then half the cost. Spring time is the most economical time to purchase stuff. Seriously do you want to be that guy in the red and black jacket next year?


Red, blue, and gray are so anonymous. Green is pretty good for not blending in. Orange is ok.

Need to get some more unique pants, though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Closing at 1 pm today. Will reopen tomorrow. Some major patchwork presumably.



  I was afraid that might happen.  It's always a sad day when they have to close due to conditions...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Closing at 1 pm today. Will reopen tomorrow. Some major patchwork presumably.



you guys broke the mountain?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> you guys broke the mountain?



:lol:


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Closing at 1 pm today. Will reopen tomorrow. Some major patchwork presumably.



just got back from sundown, some big brown dirt patches are showing in the moguls and some really slick ice flows, plenty of snow to push around to patch up those holes


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Closing at 1 pm today. Will reopen tomorrow. Some major patchwork presumably.


 
38. 

Do I hit up Wachusett?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> 38.
> 
> Do I hit up Wachusett?



Only if you want to hit the cruisers. Not sure of the state of the bumps this week, but they were pretty shabby last Thursday.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> 38.
> 
> Do I hit up Wachusett?



How about Southington, they seeded some bumps there the other night.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> just got back from sundown, some big brown dirt patches are showing in the moguls and some really slick ice flows, plenty of snow to push around to patch up those holes



that sucks big time.  i was worried about it yesterday even as we were having a blast tearing it up.

2 whole weeks till the comp.  seems like an eternity for that to hold on.  at least the precip falling now is frozen.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> How about Southington, they seeded some bumps there the other night.


Southington and Mohawk are closed as well. My legs have been sore for the last 10 days, wasn't planning on hitting Gunbarrel at all today anyways.

You think Chris would have a problem with me skinning up one of the trails with snow on it just to keep the streak alive? :razz:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Seriously do you want to be that guy in the red and black jacket next year?



Hey, I've been looking for a red and black jacket.


----------



## 180 (Mar 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I was afraid that might happen.  It's always a sad day when they have to close due to conditions...



Turn the guns on!


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

180 said:


> Turn the guns on!



There is a tower right in the worst area. Would just need to swing it over a bit.  Anyway, I'm not concerned. Most of Gunny is pretty well covered and I'm confident they'll do what is needed to keep the run skiable through the weekend of the comp. Beyond that, it'll be some threading the needle, which I actually think is kinda fun.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

I mentioned this in another thread... while unbelievably silly from a short term business standpoint.. turning the guns on would be huge.. if only a tower or two for a night or two.  Let's build on that commitment to bump excellence... short term return on investment be damned!


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

I would have mentioned turning the guns on in the e-mail I sent giving them props for the whole gunny thing... but I was afraid they would have written me off as some lunatic..


----------



## jack97 (Mar 9, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Hey, I've been looking for a red and black jacket.



looking for ski pants, bright cherry red with a black stripe down the side. I want to stand out now!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

Can see it now.....Sundown bump or bust 2 WROD top to bottom with intermitent rock patches and 5 kickers...

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Can see it now.....Sundown bump or bust 2 WROD top to bottom with intermitent rock patches and 5 kickers...
> 
> steveo



Better yet-- chineese downhill group start from the top of the grey tripple.. one heat winner takes all


----------



## thorski (Mar 9, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Hey, I've been looking for a red and black jacket.



Ocean state job lot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

thorski said:


> Seriously do you want to be that guy in the red and black jacket next year?



huh? what's wrong with red and black jackets?


----------



## Skier75 (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's the vid. It's 94% uploaded. Not sure how long it will take to process. Enjoy:



WOW, you guys are good. Must be nice to be young and quick! We "play" a little bit on the moguls, but nothing even close to anything here. I'm impressed. I keep going back and forth between skiing pretty good and having a crappy day(form wise). I just keep going though, as long as my knees will take it.....


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

Skier75 said:


> Must be nice to be young and quick!



Don't be so sure. Grandpa powhunter is closing in on 50 and 180, Mikey1 and johnnypoach are somewhere in their 40's. The rest of us are in our 30's except for the baby of the group, MrMagic.


----------

